

Blockbuster nearing bankruptcy - larrykubin
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703509404575300741916195132.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
hga
Full version:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22familiar+with+the+matter.+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22familiar+with+the+matter.+Such+loans%2C+which+typically+carry+high-
interest%22+site%3Awsj.com)

